# CookWise by Shirley Corriher



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

OK I found this in the bookstore the other day and was thumbing through it and it look like a pretty good book. But new it was $45 and I did not want to pay that so I found it on E-Bay for less than $20 and got it. Is this a pretty good investment for my cookbook library? What kind of reference book is it going to make? Kind of look like the same thing as Joy of Cooking as far as information goes. Comments or suggestions.

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook

BTW should I still invest in the Joy of Cooking?


----------



## free rider (May 23, 2006)

I don't really like the Joy of Cooking. It was recommended and I got the paperback version for cheap with a 30% off coupon at Borders (they have those quite often).

I love to bake and the authors of JoC readily admit in the book that sweets are not their strong point. I made one of their frostings and it came out awful. Tried one of their salad dressings. Terrible.

For info about ingredients, I much prefer On Food and Cooking.

For recipes, I've really liked the Beautiful Cookbook series. So far, I've only had success with BC recipes.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Yep you cannot beat On Food and Cooking I have that one. Freerider another one you should look into getting is The Food Substition Bible by David Joachim great book!

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## phatch (Mar 29, 2002)

Cookwise is an OK read. I wasn't impressed with any of the recipes though. Every one I tried was subpar. On Food and Cooking is a better book for learning what Cookwise covers.

Joy of Cooking I've had great success with the recipes. I haven't done much with their sweets as that's not where my interest lies either.

Phil


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Ouch that kind of dampens any hope of the book being anywhere near good.


----------



## mudbug (Dec 30, 1999)

cakerookie,

Rest your fears and start reading. You'll learn the principles of cooking through science. $20 is well worth the investment if you find one favorite recipe and even better if you find more that you can use or apply the principles towards. Shirley Corriher was a consultant to Julia Childs, and is a consultant to Alton Brown (you'll often see her on his show - I just saw her the other day in the fudge episode) and many, many other well known chefs and culinary organizations. You can lean the fundementals of food science and apply the human finesse to take things to the "next level".


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

Well said mudbug.She has kept pretty impressive company. I will take your suggestion and do just that. Maybe I should not read to much into things especially since I have not gotten the book yet. Thanks mudbug...

Rgds Cakerookie...aka Rook


----------



## z~bestus (Dec 13, 2005)

CAKEROOKIE:
Good morning. I 2nd what MUDBUG had to say about the book you just purchased. She has written another book named "BAKEWISE". I am not certain if it is in the retail bookstores as of yet. Anyway, the book is not worth $45.00 in my opinion because of it's age. However, it is worth what you are paying for it. If you wish to learn about FOOD SCIENCE, & especially BAKING SCIENCE & written in a way the average person can understand, this is an excellent book to refer to. My edition is falling apart due to my excessive use. I learned much from it. Good luck & have a nice day.
~z~BESTUS.


----------



## cakerookie (Sep 10, 2005)

OK now I am not feeling so bad about buying it. I have Harold Mcgees "On Food and Cooking" would proably be a good secondary resource I guess.

Rgds Rook

Thanks Z-Bestus!!!


----------

